# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Trench depth and spacing for various services?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi guys, 
I will be digging a few trenches in the near future for gas (meter to house piping), mains power, communication (Telstra lead in) and storm water.  At one point all will intersect and half of the run will be below paved driveway the gas and storm water will also be under front lawn. 
I was going to dig to the following depth:
Gas - 600 or lower
Power and lead in sharing a trench - 500mm because it will cross over the gas I need to leave 100mm gap?
Storm water - minimum 300mm as this area will have vehicle traffic. 
Thoughts? 
Before anyone gets upset those with certificates will do the bits I can't.

----------

